# Whats the best Golf Mat?



## stantall (Sep 6, 2009)

Hi all,

I am somewhat of a golfing novice, and i am looking to purchase a golf mat to practice at home, i was wondering if anyone could recommend any good ones.

Thanks in advance for your help


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. The best golf mat in my opinion is the course... 
No really I'm not sure, I'd go with one that has fairly compact grass.


----------



## marwin24 (Sep 10, 2009)

golf mat.. the one assoc. with Vijay.. That's the one I'm getting as soon as they go on sale..


----------

